# Taking The Helm



## PDX_Doug

Man, what a grueling couple of days this has been! You guys think you have been anxiousâ€¦ you should have seen it from this side! I have so much wanted to fill you in on what was going on, I could have burst! Alas, with these sorts of things there are iâ€™s that need dotting, and tâ€™s that need crossing. It would not have been appropriate for Vern or me to say anything formal before we did.

Let me start off by thanking Vern - and Kathy - for the wonderful home they have created for all of us. I am just now beginning to appreciate how much blood, sweat and tears Vern must have poured into Outbackers over the years. And Vern, you have done a wonderful job with it. Your vision was inspired and your execution beyond compare. I also want to thank you from my heart for the trust and faith you have shown in me by allowing me to take the helm and carry on. I promise you â€" and all my fellow Outbackers â€" that this community will continue in the spirit in which it was formed for a long time to come.

So, letâ€™s talk a little bit about what the future holds for Outbackers.comâ€¦

Many of you may be wondering what all this change of ownership means to you? How it will change the forum, or your Outbackers experience? The short answer is - not much! Outbackers.com is going to continue in the same spirit as it has previously. Whether it is Vern behind the wheel or me, the immediate approach is going to be to maintain the status quo. That is not to say there will not be any changes, but they will tend to be subtle - evolutionaryâ€¦ not revolutionary.

Beyond this forum, there are some great enhancements to the Outbackers community in the works. Over the coming months, expect to see some really exciting stuff coming your way!

A few of you picked up on the â€œOutbackLife LLCâ€ moniker at the bottom of the page. I can assure you, I will not be changing the name of the forum to OutbackLife.com. Not with the name *â€œGilligansOutbackIsland.comâ€* available! (Just kidding Donâ€¦ Don?... DON!?!). But seriously, Outbackers.com is here to stay. I may be nutsâ€¦ but Iâ€™m not stupid (watch it!).

And speaking of Gilliganâ€¦ It has been great fun speculating on the true identity of our, um, friend Gilligan. I have enjoyed â€˜messing with peopleâ€™s headsâ€™ as much as anybody on this, and I hope the mystery continues for a long time! However, let me take this opportunity to state unequivocally, and once and for allâ€¦ I am NOT Gilligan! I know who he/she is (Itâ€™s good to be the King!), and it is not me. Nor am I telling who it might be. I will give you a clue thoughâ€¦ If you stand where I am, and look far enough in the general direction of the morning Sun (+/- about 90 degrees), you will be staring eye to eye with the real Gilligan!

Well, that should be enough to chew on for now. In closing, may I say that I truly believe this is the greatest extended family around, and I pledge to you all that I will do everything in my power to nurture and help this great community flourish!
So for now, have a wonderful evening, and as alwaysâ€¦

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

Yikes!







Hey Doug, you know I have always thought the highest of you.







Really. Wolfie made me say all that stuff!







It's not my fault its the Blackwood, the staff! She's, she's EVIL!









So ah are we good? Dougie, ole pal?


----------



## Carey

I really havent been here long enough to tell, but I'm glad to see that nothing is changing. I was kinda concerned for Hootbob.... lol









Best of luck to you Doug! As much as you are on here I think you will do well with this new toy of yours...

Carey


----------



## MaeJae

Doug as you know I'm a big fan of poetry and quotes...so...

Each person has an ideal, a hope, a dream which represents the soul. We must give to it, the warmth of love, the light of understanding and the essence of encouragement. 
_-Colby Dorr Dam _

There is no such thing as a 'self-made' man. We are made up of thousands of others. Everyone who has ever done a kind deed for us, or spoken one word of encouragement to us, has entered into the make-up of our character and of our thoughts, as well as our success. 
_-George Matthew Adams_

Cheers to the FUTURE!








MaeJae


----------



## skippershe

Congrats to Doug!! 








Our new fearless leader









I give it a week before you start asking yourself "what have I done?"









if you need any help, just ask...we're all here for you


----------



## jlbabb28

Way to go Doug, you seem to be quite the fit for this project. Congrats to you and may all you visions come true.

To Think I was reading old posts today, and I saw some from you wondering if you needed sway control.









Seems a lot of us have come a long way.

Jeff


----------



## daves700

Best of luck! I am sure you know, but will say it, you have all of our support! Anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## wolfwood

jlbabb28 said:


> Way to go Doug, ...... To Think I was reading old posts today, and I saw some from you wondering if you needed sway control.


yup...and now he's gonna need swagger contol.....







(Love ya', Doug!)


----------



## hyewalt34

Three big Outbacker's Cheers for Doug and Vern!!!






























Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Way to go Doug, ...... To Think I was reading old posts today, and I saw some from you wondering if you needed sway control.


yup...and now he's gonna need swagger contol.....







(Love ya', Doug!)
[/quote]

Oh...that's going to leave a mark...


----------



## Yianni

Congratulations Doug,
From reading your posts for the short time I've been here I think Vern found the perfect replacment to take the helm. Let us know if we can help in any way.
Now that your boss, we'll have to give you a prime seat at Dawn's tiki bar next summer in Zion. A few special concoctions and perhaps we'll learn a little more about this Gilligan mystery.

Lou


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Yianni said:


> Congratulations Doug,
> From reading your posts for the short time I've been here I think Vern found the perfect replacment to take the helm. Let us know if we can help in any way.
> Now that your boss, we'll have to give you a prime seat at Dawn's tiki bar next summer in Zion. A few special concoctions and perhaps we'll learn a little more about this Gilligan mystery.
> 
> Lou


(in my best Sgt. Schulz).....We 'ave ways of making you talk.


----------



## sleecjr

Congrats Doug.


----------



## W4DRR

First of all, I would like to thank Vern and Kathy for all they have done to get this thing started. This has become a very enjoyable, and informative on-line community. And Doug...what can I say. You are probably the best qualified to take over. What with an 8000+ post count, you have obviously spent a lot of time here. You have always tried to be fair, honest, and even-handed, even when scolding some of us for crossing the line a little. With that said, and I'm sure I speak for all of us here, we are behind you 100%. In terms of post count, we are all behind you....way behind.

And about Gilligan....



PDX_Doug said:


> If you stand where I am, and look far enough in the general direction of the morning Sun (+/- about 90 degrees), you will be staring eye to eye with the real Gilligan!


Geez Doug, some clue there! At least we now know he doesn't live in Astoria....or Hawaii!

Bob


----------



## RizFam

Congratulations Doug!! I have no worries, the forum is in good hands.











> If you stand where I am, and look far enough in the general direction of the morning Sun (+/- about 90 degrees), you will be staring eye to eye with the real Gilligan!


Ya see........ I told you it was Wolfie

















Tami


----------



## mswalt

Thanks, Doug, for the encouragement.

I am one who really enjoys this forum and have come to appreciate many people I've never even met and, in some mysterious way, call them friends. I'm glad none of that is going to change.

Enjoy your new position and thanks for all you do.

As for the rest of you, keep the posts comin'!

Mark


----------



## Lady Di

Thank you Doug for being willing to take over the day to day stuff connected with running (owning?) this forum. I know someone is going to ask so it might as well be me, Where will we be sending contributions? Has that detail been worked out?

Let us know.

Rita


----------



## cookie9933

PDX_Doug said:


> If you stand where I am, and look far enough in the general direction of the morning Sun, you will be staring eye to eye with the real Gilligan!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


From Oregon, isn't New Hampshire in the direction of the morning sun? Could it be?

Bill


----------



## ARzark

Doug,
Congratulations and we all wish you the best of luck as you take on your new endeavor of leading Outbackers.com! Having spent a little time chatting with you at the PNW rallies, I know that you are very passionate and dedicated to this forum and all the members. I couldn't think of a more qualified person to take the lead! Your insight and wisdom is an inspiration to us all.

Thank you for stepping up to the challenge and maintaining the greatest forum on the internet!
Jeff


----------



## wolfwood

cookie9933 said:


> If you stand where I am, and look far enough in the general direction of the morning Sun, you will be staring eye to eye with the real Gilligan!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


From Oregon, isn't New Hampshire in the direction of the morning sun? Could it be?

Bill
[/quote]
*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

From Oregon....isn't _EVERYTHING_ in the direction of the morning sun (except California, Hawaii, Alaska & Vancouver) ???????? Hmmmmm ???????

RizFam syas: "Ya see........ I told you it was Wolfie"
Uh....Tami..... I believe YOU are standing between Oregon & NH..... Could it be?????


----------



## RizFam

cookie9933 said:


> If you stand where I am, and look far enough in the general direction of the morning Sun, you will be staring eye to eye with the real Gilligan!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


From Oregon, isn't New Hampshire in the direction of the morning sun? Could it be?

Bill
[/quote]
*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

From Oregon....isn't _EVERYTHING_ in the direction of the morning sun (except California, Hawaii, Alaska & Vancouver) ???????? Hmmmmm ???????

RizFam syas: "Ya see........ I told you it was Wolfie"
Uh....Tami..... I believe YOU are standing between Oregon & NH..... Could it be?????








[/quote]

Ahhhhh







NO


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> OOOOOOOOO a lil defensive are we Gilligan .... Uh... Er..... I mean Wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Its OK, Tami.....others know their geography well enough to know that NJ is between OR & NH! They'll all come to their own conclusions soon enough.


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> OOOOOOOOO a lil defensive are we Gilligan .... Uh... Er..... I mean Wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Its OK, Tami.....others know their geography well enough to know that NJ is between OR & NH! They'll all come to their own conclusions soon enough.








[/quote]


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Geeze, take a week or two away from the forum, and everything changes....even the ownership. I don't know whether to wish you congrats or condolences in this endeavor, but I will say, shout if you need a hand.

On Gilligan:

Well, I think it is safe to assume that, since the sun rises in the Southeast, we can discount both NH and NJ, (though I think both are probably a degree or two south of Astoria, OR). Maybe we should be looking a bit further south,..........hmmm

Congratulations Doug.....I would be proud to continue to serve as your regimental piper, under your new colors.

Tim


----------



## pjb2cool

hyewalt34 said:


> Three big Outbacker's Cheers for Doug and Vern!!!


Ditto!!!







Glad to hear this forum family will keep on, keepin-on. Congrats Doug- the new sheriff in town







, Happy New Year to us all


----------



## PDX_Doug

Re: Gilligan:
Sorry Judi... I didn't mean to start THAT firestorm (I have sooo much to learn)... Unless, of course, it is you?









Re: Donations:
The setup will be very similar to what it was before. We need to make a few coding changes to redirect the donations to the right place first, but yes, if you wish to help support the forum, there will still be a way!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR

hatcityhosehauler said:


> On Gilligan:
> 
> Well, I think it is safe to assume that, since the sun rises in the Southeast, we can discount both NH and NJ, (though I think both are probably a degree or two south of Astoria, OR). Maybe we should be looking a bit further south,..........hmmm


But remember, Doug said +/- 90 degrees. That could be _anywhere_ with a longitude _east_ of Portland. Pretty much the entire country. Except, of course, the aforementioned Astoria (OR) and Hawaii.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug

W4DRR said:


> But remember, Doug said +/- 90 degrees. That could be _anywhere_ with a longitude _east_ of Portland. Pretty much the entire country. Except, of course, the aforementioned Astoria (OR) and Hawaii.


----------



## Reverie

Keep 'em guessing Doug...

Reverie


----------



## luv2rv

Congrats Doug. I'm sure we are all in good hands.

Wayne


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> On Gilligan:
> Well, I think it is safe to assume that, since the sun rises in the Southeast, we can discount both NH and NJ, (though I think both are probably a degree or two south of Astoria, OR). Maybe we should be looking a bit further south,..........hmmm


Tim, accurate directions of course, but Doug was rather vague in his directions ..... resulting in pinpoint accuracy and pinning - say - the ENTIRE USofA!!! Come to think of it, though, you are  Southeast of of Oregon, aren't you?







Nice cover, Tim or is it really Gilligan? Regimental Piper...yeah right...does that mean we get to see the Professor in a skirt, too????


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> ...does that mean we get to see the Professor in a skirt, too????


I wouldn't be holding my breath on THAT one!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> ...does that mean we get to see the Professor in a skirt, too????


I wouldn't be holding my breath on THAT one!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
OK - then how 'bout a pair of those spiffy, knee length, golfing shorts in, say, a bright red, white, & blue plaid to complement both Tim & Kathy's kilts ???? Or...maybe we should just 'bite the haggis' and have an OutbackLife tartan designed!? HEY!!!! Then we could all have matching TT interiors, too! HA!


----------



## bweiler

Congrats Doug

Does this mean the more or less posts by taking the helm?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

W4DRR said:


> On Gilligan:
> 
> Well, I think it is safe to assume that, since the sun rises in the Southeast, we can discount both NH and NJ, (though I think both are probably a degree or two south of Astoria, OR). Maybe we should be looking a bit further south,..........hmmm


But remember, Doug said +/- 90 degrees. That could be _anywhere_ with a longitude _east_ of Portland. Pretty much the entire country. Except, of course, the aforementioned Astoria (OR) and Hawaii.

Bob
[/quote]

So those of us that are West of Doug are out of the running.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> [So those of us that are West of Doug are out of the running.


....except for you!


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> [So those of us that are West of Doug are out of the running.


....except for you!
[/quote]

You know... come to think of it Jim is now East of me. Used to be West of me, but the new house is East. Yup! That's definitely East of here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven

Vern, Thank you for the vision in getting this started. Keystone owes you a big commission check, based on the number of us that were sold on the Outback in part by this board.

Doug, Thank you for your advice on Outbackers.com and for your commitment in taking over the helm.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Thank you Vern for all you have done/created- If not for you, none of us would become good friends!

Also- Great choice for a successor! You've made a great choice in Doug! I'm sure he will continue this ship in the direction of success. My only question though... Is PDX.Shannon now the Vice president? We all know that behind every great leader there is a greater force!


----------



## huntr70

Congrats Doug.........I'm sure the site is in good hands.

Now, will we all have to walk backwards on the conveyor belt, or are we Ok as is???
















I guess it depends on which way it is turning.....









Looking forward to your leadership, Doug.

Steve


----------



## outbackinMT

Thanks to both Vern and Doug for keeping the true spirit of Outbackers alive!! I haven't been a member long, but enjoy this website so much along with all the great people who I'm sure I will get to meet in person some day!!! I'll be sure to raise a glass to our new owner on New Year's Eve. Any excuse to raise a glass, right?









Brenda


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Nice cover, Tim or is it really Gilligan? Regimental Piper...yeah right...does that mean we get to see the Professor in a skirt, too


Well, I can't speak for the professor, but look at these legs









Tim


----------



## HootBob

Congratulations Doug








I know the site is in great hands with you at the helm 
Vern couldn't have choosen a better person to take ove the reigns
And I for one will be right by your side for anything you may need
Just like a General needs his Col, Maj ,Capt

Don
Sorry I have been away a few days taking care of stuff


----------



## skippershe

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Nice cover, Tim or is it really Gilligan? Regimental Piper...yeah right...does that mean we get to see the Professor in a skirt, too
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't speak for the professor, but look at these legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

The expression says it all


----------



## Mgonzo2u

I don't quite get all the hub bub about this "ownership" change.

The only thing I would be interested in knowing is if this website was bought for future financial gain or was a simple retirement takeover without financial gain consideration.

In closing, I'm glad it will be status quo for now. I say for now because I have a gut feeling.......


----------



## ARzark

Mgonzo2u said:


> I don't quite get all the hub bub about this "ownership" change.
> 
> The only thing I would be interested in knowing is if this website was bought for future financial gain or was a simple retirement takeover without financial gain consideration.
> 
> In closing, I'm glad it will be status quo for now. I say for now because I have a gut feeling.......


I think all the "hub bub" is because it is a change for Outbackers.com. Change, while uncomfortable for some and welcomed by others, is always a good thing and can only make things better. Vern started this probably as a hobby and it exploded into something that he probably never imagined. It was I am sure a labor of love, demanding countless hours of his time and a relentless drive to make Outbackers.com what it is today.

I have had the opportunity to chat with Doug at a rally or two and I can tell you he is dedicated, committed and extremely passionate about this forum and everyone who logs on and enjoys this wonderful community. I would venture to say he has nothing but the best intentions for Outbackers.com and all the members.

Imagine how much time, personal sacrifice, money and good 'ole blood, sweat and tears Doug will put into this forum so we can all log on and enjoy what is probably the most friendly and information specific forum on the net. Will things eventually evolve and change down the road? Perhaps. Will Doug maintain the spirit of what Vern started to maintain this awesome forum? You betcha! Will Doug make a buck or two down the road for all his hard work in taking us to the next level? I hope so!! I mean really, who cares? If he is going to make huge personal sacrifices to maintain a wonderful place for us to log on, learn, make new friends and share knowledge, why not?? I'm OK with it should that be the case. In fact as soon as the donations page is back up, you better believe I am going to be one of the first in line to support this forum.

Bottom line, this is a great place with great people sharing great information. That will never change! I would hate to spend my time over on the dark side


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Mgonzo2u said:


> In fact as soon as the donations page is back up, you better believe I am going to be one of the first in line to support this forum.


I too am waiting for the donations page to come back up.

Hosting a web site as busy as this one is not cheap. In addition to the web hosting fees at a respectable hosting company, Doug gets to pay for the bandwidth the forum uses (meaning that every time something gets downloaded, he pays). Not to mention all the unpaid time he will be putting into the forum. Doug won't benefit financially even if he wanted to (which, knowing Doug, I don't think he does). _I think Doug has drawn the short stick --- thank you!_

DW (looking over my shoulder) wants to make sure I mention that we know Doug personally from the NW Rally's and he has only the best interests of the forum in mind. She wishes each of you had had the opportunity to meet Doug in person as we have. He's a great guy.

So, bring on that donations page!

Ed


----------



## RizFam

WAcamper said:


> I don't quite get all the hub bub about this "ownership" change.
> 
> The only thing I would be interested in knowing is if this website was bought for future financial gain or was a simple retirement takeover without financial gain consideration.
> 
> In closing, I'm glad it will be status quo for now. I say for now because I have a gut feeling.......


I think all the "hub bub" is because it is a change for Outbackers.com. Change, while uncomfortable for some and welcomed by others, is always a good thing and can only make things better. Vern started this probably as a hobby and it exploded into something that he probably never imagined. It was I am sure a labor of love, demanding countless hours of his time and a relentless drive to make Outbackers.com what it is today.

I have had the opportunity to chat with Doug at a rally or two and I can tell you he is dedicated, committed and extremely passionate about this forum and everyone who logs on and enjoys this wonderful community. I would venture to say he has nothing but the best intentions for Outbackers.com and all the members.

Imagine how much time, personal sacrifice, money and good 'ole blood, sweat and tears Doug will put into this forum so we can all log on and enjoy what is probably the most friendly and information specific forum on the net. Will things eventually evolve and change down the road? Perhaps. Will Doug maintain the spirit of what Vern started to maintain this awesome forum? You betcha! Will Doug make a buck or two down the road for all his hard work in taking us to the next level? I hope so!! I mean really, who cares? If he is going to make huge personal sacrifices to maintain a wonderful place for us to log on, learn, make new friends and share knowledge, why not?? I'm OK with it should that be the case. In fact as soon as the donations page is back up, you better believe I am going to be one of the first in line to support this forum.

Bottom line, this is a great place with great people sharing great information. That will never change! I would hate to spend my time over on the dark side








[/quote]








Well Said!!


----------



## Reverie

Mgonzo2u said:


> I don't quite get all the hub bub about this "ownership" change.
> 
> The only thing I would be interested in knowing is if this website was bought for future financial gain or was a simple retirement takeover without financial gain consideration.
> 
> In closing, I'm glad it will be status quo for now. I say for now because I have a gut feeling.......


This is not intended to get into a flame war but I believe it is none of our business how the transaction took place. The fact is this is a private enterprise and how the site operates is totally at their own discretion. If we find that we don't like what we see we can "vote with our feet" and leave. That is the only say-so we have. As someone else has pointed out, it takes a great deal of time and money to make this work. In the two-years plus that I have been coming to this site I have NEVER been directly asked for money. While a lot of us contributed to the upkeep, it has always relied upon the efforts of a handful of dedicated people to keep this running smoothly.

Say in the future parts of this become a commercial enterprise, you will then need to decide if you still find it useful. If it doesn't work for you it is entirely within your rights for you to go out and create your own web site, with it's own purposes and rules.

Think of this, if someone had not stepped up to the plate and taken this on, sooner or later Vern would have had to abandon it. You see he has his priorities straight, his wife came first. I think almost everyone of us would have made that same decision. An enterprise this large has certain legal obligations and transferring the ownership officially is wise.

At this time I think it is in bad taste to cast doubt upon peoples motivations just because your "gut" tells you something. Remember, in his gut Custer thought he could "whip those Indians" at the Little Big Horn. I am an instinctive person myself but I wouldn't dare cast aspersions based upon gut feelings. I would wait until I actually saw something I didn't like.

Respectfully,

Nick "Reverie" Robinson


----------



## Moosegut

Reverie said:


> I don't quite get all the hub bub about this "ownership" change.
> 
> The only thing I would be interested in knowing is if this website was bought for future financial gain or was a simple retirement takeover without financial gain consideration.
> 
> In closing, I'm glad it will be status quo for now. I say for now because I have a gut feeling.......


This is not intended to get into a flame war but I believe it is none of our business how the transaction took place. The fact is this is a private enterprise and how the site operates is totally at their own discretion. If we find that we don't like what we see we can "vote with our feet" and leave. That is the only say-so we have. As someone else has pointed out, it takes a great deal of time and money to make this work. In the two-years plus that I have been coming to this site I have NEVER been directly asked for money. While a lot of us contributed to the upkeep, it has always relied upon the efforts of a handful of dedicated people to keep this running smoothly.

Say in the future parts of this become a commercial enterprise, you will then need to decide if you still find it useful. If it doesn't work for you it is entirely within your rights for you to go out and create your own web site, with it's own purposes and rules.

Think of this, if someone had not stepped up to the plate and taken this on, sooner or later Vern would have had to abandon it. You see he has his priorities straight, his wife came first. I think almost everyone of us would have made that same decision. An enterprise this large has certain legal obligations and transferring the ownership officially is wise.

At this time I think it is in bad taste to cast doubt upon peoples motivations just because your "gut" tells you something. Remember, in his gut Custer thought he could "whip those Indians" at the Little Big Horn. I am an instinctive person myself but I wouldn't dare cast aspersions based upon gut feelings. I would wait until I actually saw something I didn't like.

Respectfully,

Nick "Reverie" Robinson
[/quote]
Gee, ya beat me to the punch. Very well said Nick. How about a New Year's resolution of trying to be more upbeat and positive in our posts?

As was said, it's really none of our business. But, I just want to add that if you want to come to your own conclusions, please base them on fact. Anyone who has spent any time in this forum can see from the facts that PDX_Doug is as level-headed and nice a guy as MOST members of this forum. Based on his past performace I am very sure that nothing negative will come from this new direction. I look forward to another great year of checking this forum often - BUT NEVER WHILE AT WORK.








Let's have a great New Year on Outbackers.

Scott

On Edit: HEY! The whistling emoticon isn't working!!! Doug, you better fix that NOW or I aint coming back!!!

Oh yeah. I forgot. I don't have to come here.







If I see something I don't like, I DON'T HAVE TO CONTINUE MY MEMBERSHIP. Perhaps we can all remember that. If those who don't like what they see will just exit, the forum will continue on in the spirit of fun, cooperatiion and information it has been.

Moderator to the rescue, someone turned them off on you. I wonder who did that????








Camper Andy


----------



## 3LEES

Hmmmm......

Works for me.

Scott?? Was you whistling emoticon frozen?









Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn

The Hub-bub is a dedicated member purchased something that he loves and wants to see it continue in a positive direction. Considering the ink is barely dry, to start being negative is very unfair to Doug. We are under new ownership and he has the right to have a vision and make chnages if he chooses. He deserves the chance to make a mistake before we condemn him for something







but I doubt he will that will have a neg aspect on the forum.

John


----------



## Lady Di

Even though I don't post often, I am glad to have a place to come to if I need some answers, or ideas on how to improve a camping experience.

I am thankful that Doug was willing to make the time and financial sacrifice that makes it all possible. There is a whole lot of Intrnet 'stuff' that I don't know about, but I do know that most ventures in anything take money and time.








When the contribution, or subscription, or whatever 'help support Outbackers' page comes up, count me in.

Rita


----------



## shake1969

First, Bulgaria and Romania join the EU, now THIS!

As long as we don't change the secret handshake, I'm cool with it all.


----------



## s'more

Lady Di said:


> Even though I don't post often, I am glad to have a place to come to if I need some answers, or ideas on how to improve a camping experience.


Me too.

Thanks Vern. You've "kicked off"







the start to a great game.

Thanks Doug, for "picking up the ball and running with it."

(This is football lingo for those of you in







Canada)

Hey







Doug







, can I wash your Titan for you ???


----------



## Moosegut

Moosegut said:


> On Edit: HEY! The whistling emoticon isn't working!!! Doug, you better fix that NOW or I aint coming back!!!
> 
> Moderator to the rescue, someone turned them off on you. I wonder who did that????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camper Andy


You turned them OFF? Just on me? What did I do? Geesh Andy.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Doug learnin all those new buttons


----------



## CamperAndy

Moosegut said:


> On Edit: HEY! The whistling emoticon isn't working!!! Doug, you better fix that NOW or I aint coming back!!!
> 
> Moderator to the rescue, someone turned them off on you. I wonder who did that????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camper Andy


You turned them OFF? Just on me? What did I do? Geesh Andy.








[/quote]

I think Doug may have hired Gilligan, cause I didn't turn them off!!


----------



## 3LEES

s said:


> (This is football lingo for those of you in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada)


They have football in Canada!

At least, they *CALL* it football.

Their field has (2) 50 yard lines (150 yards total). Illegal motion is legal. Each team is allowed 12 players on the field. There is no such thing as a touchback. All kicks must be returned from the endzone.

And you think this is confusing?









Try and explain hockey "offsides" to a southern boy!









Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Their field has (2) 50 yard lines (150 yards total).


I'm sure your 0 just ended up in the wrong place, but I'm pretty sure it is 110 yds on the field (the center of the field is the 55 yd line.), plus some additional space in the endzones.....

....and this northern fella had a hard time understanding "offsides" in hockey too, and then the NHL went and changed the rules again, and I had to learn it all over again.

Tim


----------



## skippershe

Mgonzo2u said:


> The only thing I would be interested in knowing is if this website was bought for future financial gain or was a simple retirement takeover without financial gain consideration.


Figures...


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> The only thing I would be interested in knowing is if this website was bought for future financial gain or was a simple retirement takeover without financial gain consideration.


Figures...








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Mgonzo2u said:


> I don't quite get all the hub bub about this "ownership" change.
> 
> The only thing I would be interested in knowing is if this website was bought for future financial gain or was a simple retirement takeover without financial gain consideration.
> 
> In closing, I'm glad it will be status quo for now. I say for now because I have a gut feeling.......


Having known Doug for about 2 years, I will stand up and be heard on his behalf. He is a great guy with very honorable intentions. He is always there to help at Rallyâ€™s and on this forum. Let's not forget if Doug or someone else didn't step to a LOT of hard work to keep this site going then we'd all be left out in dark

Way to go Doug. Let me know if/when I can help.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Oregon_Camper said:


> Having known Doug for about 2 years, I will stand up and be heard on his behalf. He is a great guy with very honorable intentions. He is always there to help at Rallyâ€™s and on this forum. Let's not forget if Doug or someone else didn't step to a LOT of hard work to keep this site going then we'd all be left out in dark
> 
> Way to go Doug. Let me know if/when I can help.


Now THAT is the type of response I like to see!


----------



## egregg57

cookie9933 said:


> If you stand where I am, and look far enough in the general direction of the morning Sun, you will be staring eye to eye with the real Gilligan!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


From Oregon, isn't New Hampshire in the direction of the morning sun? Could it be?

Bill
[/quote]

SHHHH! you'll give it away!


----------



## campmg

I think when Vern decided to retire the ownership to another member that PDX_Doug probably came to most of our minds first. There are many qualified members of the site to take it over. Doug has always given his best to the site and with over 8,000 posts, he obviously has free time on his hands to own it.









With that said, it is a free site run by our donations. Will that continue? I hope so. It's the availability to everyone that makes it a great place. I know -- maybe we charge people who own SOB.









Maybe a premium feature with an added cost but who knows how that would work. It's up to Doug but I'm sure he'll have the best interests of the Outbackers in mind first and foremost. If Doug was doing this for financial gain he'd be better off delivering newspapers.

Mitch


----------



## wolfwood

campmg said:


> ....... Maybe a premium feature with an added cost but who knows how that would work. It's up to Doug but I'm sure he'll have the best interests of the Outbackers in mind first and foremost. If Doug was doing this for financial gain he'd be better off delivering newspapers.












It disturbs me that there is even a discussion - any discussion - about any web site owners "motivation" - not to mention within less than a week of the batton being passed. Would anyone question Vern's "motivation"? OF COURSE NOT!!! Why, then, is Doug's "motivation" fair game? This just seems ludicrous to me. This is a web site .... the only thing I can see that could be "questioned" is whether or not a new owner - any new owner - intended to continue or shut down the web site's existence....and _that _ concept clearly has no relevance here.

Really, now! Whose business is it, anyway, as to whether the owner of a forum - any forum - makes or loses money on his/her venture and, for that matter, how much is made or lost??? Why does it matter to you? (Would you be there to bail OutbackLife out of Bankruptcy court if, in fact, the opposite of "financial gain" were to occur??) I would far prefer to see OutbackLife LLC run as a viable business operation, with an increasingly more secure future, than a culture club, with a day-to-day existence. I, for one would like to see OB.com stick around and, for that matter, with Cap't PDX_ at the helm! I am pretty confident that, if the worst-case scenario were ever to develop, his "willingness", "interest", "commitment", and "dedication" would not be the operative question and not one of us would doubt him. But, motivating as those factors may be ... a venture such as this costs money and all the excitement, enthusiasm, energy, and good wishes in the world simply don't pay the bills.

Hey, guys! We have a REALLY good thing going here and Doug, obviously a VERY active, committed, & long-time member, has stepped in by rallying his resources (not to mention his family) to ensure that this "good thing" continues! Think maybe we could focus on that? Please?

Judi (aka "Wolfie")


----------



## egregg57

After that, what else is there to say? Thanks Judi and everyone else that chimed in. We as members are the only ones making a profit, everytime we log on.


----------



## campmg

Judi - you realize I'm supporting Doug too?


----------



## wolfwood

campmg said:


> Judi - you realize I'm supporting Doug too?


I certainly do and YOU are who I was applauding!!!





























<I have edited my post to make that clearer)


----------



## Mgonzo2u

I found this "free" forum surfing the net and since I do not personally know Doug nor any other users of this forum for that matter, I feel I was perfectly within my rights to question the future direction of this "free" and very public forum. Some of you consider it a private forum but when it can be found for free on the World Wide Web, its not really private until it is officially privatized.

I have not contributed to this forum yet because amongst other reasons, I feel that I haven't posted enough in that time to feel compelled to contribute.

I have my other personal reasons why I haven't donated yet and based on the continued codger group feel I get from this place at times, I don't see that I will voluntarily contribute anytime soon.

If this place is in good hands going forward, as it sounds like it might be, thats a plus.

But seeing how my gut feeling has served me well in life up to this point, I can assure you that I won't be dismissing my gut feelings about anything I run across in life anytime soon.

Including feeling compelled enough and certain enough of my own intuitions to submit posts such as my original concern and this one.

I can appreciate the fact some of you enjoy the "Cheers" type atmosphere where everyone knows your name, I really can. But believe me, thats not my end all with this place. I have always mainly come here for tips, reviews and to share my RV'ing tips with others while only occasionally giving glimpses into my family life and travels.

Thats what works for me and I would suggest that some of you nippy types try to understand that the future will hold others like me in your midst so try and tame your desire to talk down to those you feel are not in your clique. Its not appreciated in turn.


----------



## skippershe

Somebody stop me...


----------



## Mgonzo2u

skippershe said:


> Somebody stop me...


Thats the problem at times with this place. Somebody always wants to try and stop somebody from speaking their mind or throw a bible verse at you in hopes of keeping every thing in line.

Keep in mind that I posted what was on my mind, some nice posters posted personal news of the owner as being a good guy. That's what type of feedback I was looking for. While others try to pretense their post with "I don't want to start a flame war but" and then go on to essentially say that someone else doesn't have the right to question the issue.

We all have opinions, I am an adult and can take anything thrown at me, just don't talk down at me. That's how mutual respect is earned.


----------



## CamperAndy

Marc, You have been here long enough to know what side the bread is buttered on and in the past you have told everyone you think it should be buttered on the other side. Yes you are an adult and can make your own decisions but without knowing Doug and still knowing that this is a free site you ask if he took over for finical gain.

If you do not contribute how does it impact you??


----------



## Reverie

Mgonzo2u said:


> Somebody stop me...


Thats the problem at times with this place. Somebody always wants to try and stop somebody from speaking their mind or throw a bible verse at you in hopes of keeping every thing in line.

Keep in mind that I posted what was on my mind, some nice posters posted personal news of the owner as being a good guy. That's what type of feedback I was looking for. While others try to pretense their post with "I don't want to start a flame war but" and then go on to essentially say that someone else doesn't have the right to question the issue.

We all have opinions, I am an adult and can take anything thrown at me, just don't talk down at me. That's how mutual respect is earned.
[/quote]

Actually, that was me that started out by saying "I'm not trying to start a flame war" and I assure you it wasn't a pretense. I didn't say you don't have the "right" to question the issue. I did say I didn't think it was appropriate to suggest it based only upon your "gut". As much as any of us have "rights" on a web site I believe the "right" to say something doesn't necessarily equal the propriety or validity of the statement, yours or mine. I didn't notice anyone throwing a Bible verse at anyone, either.

I think it's funny, this discussion. I distinctly remember being chastised by Doug for a few statements I made around election time. I stand by them today as much as I did then. I recognized he has a personal obligation he took when he agreed to become a Moderator. Now that he has taken on the obligations and responsibilities of ownership his sense of obligation will grow. That doesn't bother me. I appreciate his interest and willingness to do something for us.

Funny thing about the mutual respect you mention, it being earned and all. It seems to me Doug hasn't done anything that should lead you to believe he has anything other than the best intentions for this site. I don't know Doug from Adam other than having exchanged a few emails but I think he has earned my respect. If you truly believe that respect is earned than consider the possibility that expressing your personal feeling, out-loud (so to speak) without any evidence to support your thinking might seem a tad, well, disrespectful.

One last thing. Normally I sign my emails with my handle, Reverie. When I think what I write is serious enough I sign with my name. I do that out of respect for the person or people I might disagree with. I showed you respect, though I have no idea who you are other than what you wrote. You seem intelligent, based on your posts. You had to know your words would stir some people up. Now, you get the response.

Respectfully,

Nick "Reverie" Robinson


----------



## Moosegut

Mgonzo2u said:


> But seeing how my gut feeling has served me well in life up to this point, I can assure you that I won't be dismissing my gut feelings about anything I run across in life anytime soon.


That's cool. I have gut feelings that have served me very well my whole life also. I'm sure you catch my drift.

Scott Attlesey (You know, the one with a bible verse in my signature)

P.S. On Edit: I can't think of any post I've read where I've seen someone "throw a bible verse at you in hopes of keeping every thing in line." But as I've been sitting at the keyboard this morning I just heard my DW ask my youngest son whether he knows his bible verse for this week - we go to a Christian school. I'm VERY HAPPY that my children are being raised in a home where sxpressly Christian Values and tenets are being handed down and taught and I DO TAKE OFFENSE at the casting of slurs on those values - but, that's your right. Knock yourself out. I don't believe in shoving my beliefs down other's throats. However, I've always found it curious that people can spout vitriol and shout "tolerance" and "censorship" when their viewpoint is challenged, but never seem to make that a two way street.

This is not a religious forum, nor should it be. But I'll gladly debate anyone in private about "my rights" as a Christian. So, don't shout "respect" and then show none for others who disagree with you. Feel free to email me privately to begin the debate. P.P.S. And this IS meant to inflame - in private!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

All right folks, I think we all may be carrying this just a little too far...

We are all here just to have some fun around we??

Tim

PS: It is not my intention to insult, offend or put anyone down in the composing of this post. I merely think everyone seems to be taking this just a bit too seriously.


----------



## Gilligan

Come on folks! Quit picking on The Skipper. He's a nice guy, even if he does yell at me a lot, and is always hitting me with his hat when I mess things up (which is often).


















Gilligan


----------



## huntr70

Mgonzo2u said:


> I have not contributed to this forum yet because amongst other reasons, I feel that I haven't posted enough in that time to feel compelled to contribute.
> 
> I have always mainly come here for tips, reviews and to share my RV'ing tips with others while only occasionally giving glimpses into my family life and travels.
> 
> Thats what works for me and I would suggest that some of you nippy types try to understand that the future will hold others like me in your midst so try and tame your desire to talk down to those you feel are not in your clique. Its not appreciated in turn.


Wow.......how did I miss all of this.....









While not knowing you, I feel compelled to be a little upset.

If things are not how you want them here, and you get upset over what goes on, maybe this isn't the place for you.

You have already announced that you don't feel you have posted enough to contribute to help the future of this website. In that spirit, I don't see how or why it should bother you what becomes of this site. If Doug HAS bought into this site to make financial gain, then I have some property to sell him also......really cheap too.

You don't seem to understand that yes, this is a public forum, and a free one at that. Maybe Doug SHOULD start to charge a memebership fee. Then only paid members can post, while visitors could still view posts. Then you could visit other RV forums and get flamed on for every question you ask.

I for one, would still have the notation of "Paid Member" under my sign on.

I guess I just voiced MY opinion on this free website........

Mods, if you feel compelled to delete this post, feel free, and no hard feelings.

Steve


----------



## campmg

Mgonzo2 -- personally, I appreciate your posts and sometimes differing point of view. That's your right and it seems to be respected around here. Contributing to a free forum is a personal decision as it is when you contribute to anything. I may not speak for others but you shouldn't have to justify your decision. I remember that you came forward with supporting comments after I posted a questionable "joke" and I appreciated that.

Reverie -- you said it all very well. By posting your actual name shows a level of respect and true belief in your thoughts.

I see a few posts on here going sideways and it usually isn't even related to the thread topic, but rather in regards to someone feeling they are being censored, aren't allowed to truly post their opinion, or aren't part of a clique. Who's to tell if there are cliques here. With over 2000 members it could be but we're still all brought together around the Outback and camping. I haven't personally met any of you yet but hope to next summer.

Mitch "campmg"


----------



## daves700

Mgonzo2u said:


> I found this "free" forum surfing the net and since I do not personally know Doug nor any other users of this forum for that matter, I feel I was perfectly within my rights to question the future direction of this "free" and very public forum. Some of you consider it a private forum but when it can be found for free on the World Wide Web, its not really private until it is officially privatized.
> 
> I have not contributed to this forum yet because amongst other reasons, I feel that I haven't posted enough in that time to feel compelled to contribute.
> 
> I have my other personal reasons why I haven't donated yet and based on the continued codger group feel I get from this place at times, I don't see that I will voluntarily contribute anytime soon.
> 
> If this place is in good hands going forward, as it sounds like it might be, thats a plus.
> 
> But seeing how my gut feeling has served me well in life up to this point, I can assure you that I won't be dismissing my gut feelings about anything I run across in life anytime soon.
> 
> Including feeling compelled enough and certain enough of my own intuitions to submit posts such as my original concern and this one.
> 
> I can appreciate the fact some of you enjoy the "Cheers" type atmosphere where everyone knows your name, I really can. But believe me, thats not my end all with this place. I have always mainly come here for tips, reviews and to share my RV'ing tips with others while only occasionally giving glimpses into my family life and travels.
> 
> Thats what works for me and I would suggest that some of you nippy types try to understand that the future will hold others like me in your midst so try and tame your desire to talk down to those you feel are not in your clique. Its not appreciated in turn.


Oh Boy, maybe we should sit down and think about things before we post them! I am a new member and really enjoy this site. It has allowed me to met new faces, with a instant common interest. I have not given money to the site yet, but plan to. If I had to pay to enjoy this site I *would*.

But it is no concern to me if Doug makes enough off the site to retire and buy an island. He is taking the risk so he deserves the reward, if you don't like the product, or don't agree with the cost (it's free) find another forum to post and review. I for one will be reading this site for a long time.


----------



## Kyoutbacker

Guess I might as well throw in my 2 cents.

Thanks Vern for the excellent job you did on keeping up Outbackers.com. I have learned a lot about my Outback and look forward to meeting many of you at rallys.

Good luck Doug on your future enterprise, you probably are already wondering if it is all worth the effort.

I had a BBS on a home modem for about 2 years back in the 80's. It had its good points and bad points, but it was all worth the effort. You get to meet and help almost every variation of the public and form new friendships along the way. Some last, others ..well.. they move on.

Some topics need to be avoided on a forum the same way you would avoid them at a party or public gathering. Some individuals need to inflame others, others are hurt by the slightest comment.

There are some who will just remain quietly in the background and learn a lot about Outbacks, etc.. Others will post about technical aspects. Others will enjoy the social aspect of this site.

Doug, if you need help to finance or otherwise keep up Outbackers.com please ask for it.


----------



## egregg57

Let's camp.........


----------



## LarryTheOutback

A common misconception I see in this forum and others is that of public space vs. private space. It's often at the root of many of the hot debates here and elsewhere on the net.

It comes down to the notion of public vs. private property. Most people would be surprised to learn that when they visit the mall it is a distinctly different experience, legally, than when they visit the public square. The mall is privately owned, and the owners can set the rules for the mall including who is allowed to visit, when they visit and what they are allowed to say (within certain limits determined by the courts). The public square is publicly owned; certainly there are rules there too, but the types of things that can be done in public spaces is much wider including the right of free speech, protest, etc. (as guided by the Constitution of the United States). This distinction is why you see protest marches in public spaces and not at the mall; itâ€™s also why you see more of what you might consider "distasteful" behavior in the public spaces than at the mall.

Outbackers.com is like the mall. It's privately owned. There is no right for free speech here, just like at the mall. The forum works because a private individual pays to put it up, sets the rules and for the most part we all follow the rules. The mall owner hires security guards to enforce the rules at the mall, the Outbackers.com owner has appointed moderators to gently (usually) enforce the forum rules.

There is a related confusion between a public forum (like Outbackers) at a private forum. A private forum is closed; you have to be invited to join or even view postings. A public forum is open for all to see, with membership granted to all so long as they agree to follow the rules. This notion of public vs. private is distinctly different from that of privately-owned vs. publicly-owned, but the two are often confused because the words used to describe the concepts are the same. When I go to the mall, it's clearly a public space with people from all walks of life invited to shop and mingle; it's also a privately-owned place.

Outbackers.com is a public forum, yet is privately-owned.

Anybody going camping this weekend?

Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn

The one thing that actually bothers me thru this whole thing was the word "clique".In School, it was friends who never talked to or socialize with someone outside of the 'group'. To use the word here , sorry but it does not fit. Yes, some people have gotten closer to some people than others but that is common. I have never seen anyone made to seem like they were not part of this group. There have been people whom I have read there posts and think, not gonna like this person, and then meet them at a rally and end up hitting it off real good. For all the rallies I have been to, anyone who shows up for the first time at a rally, has never had a problem with finding someone to chat with. In my opinion, the only way you could not feel like part of the 'group' is to make that your choice and that is also your choice.

John


----------



## Not Yet

egregg57 said:


> Let's camp.........


AMEN Brother-

DISCLAIMER: The above reference is not a prayer or religious uttering. It is in no way meant to offend, discredit, prejudice, insult, hurt, affront, aggrieve, anger, annoy, antagonize, be disagreeable, chop, cool, cut up, disgruntle, disgust, disoblige, distress, disturb, exasperate, fret, gall, horrify, hurt, irritate, jar, miff, nauseate, nettle, outrage, pain, pique, provoke, repel, repulse, rile, shock, sicken, sin, slight, slur, snub, sting, transgress, trespass, upset, vex, wound, back-bite, bad-mouth, bash, belittle, berate, blow off, castigate, chop, cuss out, cut down, decry, defame, derogate, dig, discount, dump on, get bent, insult, knock*, minimize, nag, offend, oppress, persecute, pick on, put down, rag, rag on, rank out, reproach, revile, ride, rip up, run down, scold, screw, signify, slam, slap, smear, sound, swear at, swipe, tear apart, trash, upbraid, vituperate, zing anyone.


----------



## California Jim

The fact that this thread is still open has already demonstrated a great deal of patience and willingness by the Mods to let us air out our opinions. Even though some are disrespectful in the context and spirt of this well meaning thread. I think that speaks volumes.


----------



## wolfwood

California Jim said:


> The fact that this thread is still open has already demonstrated a great deal of patience and willingness by the Mods to let us air out our opinions. Even though some are disrespectful in the context and spirt of this well meaning thread. I think that speaks volumes.


Excellent observation, Jim!! And - oh, by the way - its not only the Mods ... but also their new boss ... who's patience, willingness, and tolerance is being demonstrated and, I suspect, tested.


----------



## bill_pfaff

*?vituperate?​*
I need to find a new site that is more to my (lowly) level of intelligence because I don't know if I should be offended or feel complemented.


----------



## Moosegut

bill_pfaff said:


> *?vituperate?​*
> I need to find a new site that is more to my (lowly) level of intelligence because I don't know if I should be offended or feel complemented.


LOL







I can't believe you read all of those.


----------



## egregg57

Not Yet said:


> Let's camp.........


AMEN Brother-

DISCLAIMER: The above reference is not a prayer or religious uttering. It is in no way meant to offend, discredit, prejudice, insult, hurt, affront, aggrieve, anger, annoy, antagonize, be disagreeable, chop, cool, cut up, disgruntle, disgust, disoblige, distress, disturb, exasperate, fret, gall, horrify, hurt, irritate, jar, miff, nauseate, nettle, outrage, pain, pique, provoke, repel, repulse, rile, shock, sicken, sin, slight, slur, snub, sting, transgress, trespass, upset, vex, wound, back-bite, bad-mouth, bash, belittle, berate, blow off, castigate, chop, cuss out, cut down, decry, defame, derogate, dig, discount, dump on, get bent, insult, knock*, minimize, nag, offend, oppress, persecute, pick on, put down, rag, rag on, rank out, reproach, revile, ride, rip up, run down, scold, screw, signify, slam, slap, smear, sound, swear at, swipe, tear apart, trash, upbraid, vituperate, zing anyone.
[/quote]


----------



## tdvffjohn

bill_pfaff said:


> *?vituperate?​*
> I need to find a new site that is more to my (lowly) level of intelligence because I don't know if I should be offended or feel complemented.


 I had to look it up
















http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book...p;va=vituperate


----------



## bill_pfaff

OooooooooooooooooooooooooooH!

It's what I go home to every night and the DW greats me with.

(Thank goodnes she doesn't read this forum)


----------



## mswalt

> OooooooooooooooooooooooooooH!
> 
> It's what I go home to every night and the DW greats me with.
> 
> (Thank goodnes she doesn't read this forum)


You're lucky she doesn't or you'd have to "re cuper ate!"

Mark


----------



## California Jim

tdvffjohn said:


> I had to look it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book...p;va=vituperate


Ahhh, painfull learning! must, stop, the, pain


----------



## NDJollyMon

California Jim said:


> The fact that this thread is still open has already demonstrated a great deal of patience and willingness by the Mods to let us air out our opinions. Even though some are disrespectful in the context and spirt of this well meaning thread. I think that speaks volumes.


Don't think I'm not checking this thread every hour!
Keep on coloring within the lines, my friends.

Much respect,
Pete


----------



## MaeJae

> *Mgonzo2u*
> The only thing I would be interested in knowing is if this website was bought for future financial gain or was a simple retirement takeover without financial gain consideration.


Who Cares!









I personally have no doubt that Doug will do a GREAT job!

I certainly hope Vern hasnâ€™t been reading this.
But, if he hasâ€¦ Be HEALTHY !â€¦ Be HAPPY! this is my wish for you.

MaeJae


----------



## mountainlady56

I had to look it up
















http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book...p;va=vituperate
[/quote]

Okay, everyone!
We've had our Word of the Day!!








As to the question of financial gain, etc.?? As been said before, whatever transpired between Vern and Doug is business........THEIR business!! Prior to Doug's taking ownership, no one but Vern knew the amount of donations and expenses. I'm assuming it will remain that way with Doug, unless he CHOOSES to disclose financial records. 
Me? I don't care, as long as things continue to run about the same.








Darlene


----------



## prevish gang

Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought Mongo stated that had no intention of staying a member of a forum that would allow censorship after the Steve Irwin joke thread went awry and had to be closed. I guess he changed his mind.
I really don't understand what happens in a person's life that would make them so cynical and hurtful towards someone they have never met. So what if Doug makes some money? Do we put our money in a savings account so that they will give us interest at the end of every quarter, or do we refuse the profit? No one in this world works to just break even. We all hope that the harder we work at something, the bigger our rewards will be. Why should Doug be any different. I'm just grateful that I don't have to deal with pop up ads or virus issues when I come to this forum thanks to the contributing members that we have here. I have only been on this forum since March. I have been to 3 rallies and am proud that I have contributed to this forum already. At all the rallies I attended I found families that were all open to getting to know each other and although some people know some members better than others, I have yet to witness a single "clique". Come into the chat room some night and meet a few of us. Maybe you will have a better respect for the family that Outbackers.com is once you get to know a few of us. We usually are on after 9pm EST

Darlene


----------



## MaeJae

prevish gang said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought Mongo stated that had no intention of staying a member of a forum that would allow censorship after the Steve Irwin joke thread went awry and had to be closed. I guess he changed his mind.
> I really don't understand what happens in a person's life that would make them so cynical and hurtful towards someone they have never met. So what if Doug makes some money? Do we put our money in a savings account so that they will give us interest at the end of every quarter, or do we refuse the profit? No one in this world works to just break even. We all hope that the harder we work at something, the bigger our rewards will be. Why should Doug be any different. I'm just grateful that I don't have to deal with pop up ads or virus issues when I come to this forum thanks to the contributing members that we have here. I have only been on this forum since March. I have been to 3 rallies and am proud that I have contributed to this forum already. At all the rallies I attended I found families that were all open to getting to know each other and although some people know some members better than others, I have yet to witness a single "clique". Come into the chat room some night and meet a few of us. Maybe you will have a better respect for the family that Outbackers.com is once you get to know a few of us. We usually are on after 9pm EST
> 
> Darlene


BRAVO Darlene... BRAVO (or should I say, brava?







)
Well said!


----------



## Northern Wind

Good for you Darlene!


----------



## daves700

prevish gang said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought Mongo stated that had no intention of staying a member of a forum that would allow censorship after the Steve Irwin joke thread went awry and had to be closed. I guess he changed his mind.
> I really don't understand what happens in a person's life that would make them so cynical and hurtful towards someone they have never met. So what if Doug makes some money? Do we put our money in a savings account so that they will give us interest at the end of every quarter, or do we refuse the profit? No one in this world works to just break even. We all hope that the harder we work at something, the bigger our rewards will be. Why should Doug be any different. I'm just grateful that I don't have to deal with pop up ads or virus issues when I come to this forum thanks to the contributing members that we have here. I have only been on this forum since March. I have been to 3 rallies and am proud that I have contributed to this forum already. At all the rallies I attended I found families that were all open to getting to know each other and although some people know some members better than others, I have yet to witness a single "clique". Come into the chat room some night and meet a few of us. Maybe you will have a better respect for the family that Outbackers.com is once you get to know a few of us. We usually are on after 9pm EST
> 
> Darlene


Thats what I was trying to say .... you just said it alot better!


----------



## 3LEES

tdvffjohn said:


> *?vituperate?​*
> I need to find a new site that is more to my (lowly) level of intelligence because I don't know if I should be offended or feel complemented.


 I had to look it up
















http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book...p;va=vituperate
[/quote]
Me too!

Thank you Webster's









Good word for Scrabble.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NDJollyMon said:


> The fact that this thread is still open has already demonstrated a great deal of patience and willingness by the Mods to let us air out our opinions. Even though some are disrespectful in the context and spirt of this well meaning thread. I think that speaks volumes.


Don't think I'm not checking this thread every hour!
Keep on coloring within the lines, my friends.

Much respect,
Pete
[/quote]

There is some true dedication.


----------



## jlbabb28

Man why does everyone have to be critical on everyone else? If you don't like this site don't come! It's still free you have an option and if it bugs you that much don't show up period.

I am glad I have a place to be and give and recieve advice thats it. Someone has to turn everything into something that should not have been. Suck it up and get over it.

If you want to see what's it's like in the real world go over to the darkside, until you can learn to play nice. Gosh why cant we all just be adults.

Sorry Doug, you have every right to do with this site what you wish, game on brother.

Jeff AKA (jlbabb28)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Moosegut said:


> *?vituperate?​*
> I need to find a new site that is more to my (lowly) level of intelligence because I don't know if I should be offended or feel complemented.


LOL







I can't believe you read all of those.
[/quote]

How could you stop? Once you start...you have to finish, just to see how far he can really go.


----------



## old_tidefan

I guess it's time for me to chime in too....Might as well get this off of my chest....

Anyone camping this weekend?


----------



## RizFam

prevish gang said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought Mongo stated that had no intention of staying a member of a forum that would allow censorship after the Steve Irwin joke thread went awry and had to be closed. I guess he changed his mind.
> I really don't understand what happens in a person's life that would make them so cynical and hurtful towards someone they have never met. So what if Doug makes some money? Do we put our money in a savings account so that they will give us interest at the end of every quarter, or do we refuse the profit? No one in this world works to just break even. We all hope that the harder we work at something, the bigger our rewards will be. Why should Doug be any different. I'm just grateful that I don't have to deal with pop up ads or virus issues when I come to this forum thanks to the contributing members that we have here. I have only been on this forum since March. I have been to 3 rallies and am proud that I have contributed to this forum already. At all the rallies I attended I found families that were all open to getting to know each other and although some people know some members better than others, I have yet to witness a single "clique". Come into the chat room some night and meet a few of us. Maybe you will have a better respect for the family that Outbackers.com is once you get to know a few of us. We usually are on after 9pm EST
> 
> Darlene










YOU GO GIRL









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

We are at the line on this one and of all threads to have to consider a cooling off period









Lets get back to camping dialogue please.

John

Yes , this is a mod request, Thank You


----------



## Highlander96

Did I tell ya'll that I am going to the SLAYER show at the 9:30 Club in DC next month?

Sorry, I had to post in this thread, but was not going to touch the actual topic! Let's plan some more rallies!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44

I got my Outback back from the dealer yesterday.....

Lets get to work on the Spring rallys like Tim said!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood

Fire44 said:


> I got my Outback back from the dealer yesterday.....
> 
> Lets get to work on the Spring rallys like Tim said!!!
> 
> Gary


Anyone want to talk about cameras? ANyone got some new camping photos? How 'bout an Outbacker's Photo Contest? OK ... fine... I'll settle for staring at my Outback & dreaming ....


----------



## Not Yet

Highlander96 said:


> Did I tell ya'll that I am going to the SLAYER show at the 9:30 Club in DC next month?


Really!!!

I grew up in the Night Club 930 before they moved it. I don't like the new one nearly as much. Although I never saw Slayer there I have many fond partial-memories of many other bands.... Thanks for rekindling the old memories.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon

Sure, we can change the subject.

Please do it in another thread, however.









This was, afterall, simply an ANNOUNCEMENT...


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug I wanted to say congratulations! I know one of the fears I had back when was what would happen when/if Vern needed a break. I am happy to see the forum and the dream continuing on - gives me a place to keep pointing Outback owners towards. Congrats and thank you from a former Outbacker!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Not Yet said:


> Let's camp.........


AMEN Brother-

DISCLAIMER: The above reference is not a prayer or religious uttering. It is in no way meant to offend, discredit, prejudice, insult, hurt, affront, aggrieve, anger, annoy, antagonize, be disagreeable, chop, cool, cut up, disgruntle, disgust, disoblige, distress, disturb, exasperate, fret, gall, horrify, hurt, irritate, jar, miff, nauseate, nettle, outrage, pain, pique, provoke, repel, repulse, rile, shock, sicken, sin, slight, slur, snub, sting, transgress, trespass, upset, vex, wound, back-bite, bad-mouth, bash, belittle, berate, blow off, castigate, chop, cuss out, cut down, decry, defame, derogate, dig, discount, dump on, get bent, insult, knock*, minimize, nag, offend, oppress, persecute, pick on, put down, rag, rag on, rank out, reproach, revile, ride, rip up, run down, scold, screw, signify, slam, slap, smear, sound, swear at, swipe, tear apart, trash, upbraid, vituperate, zing anyone.
[/quote]
I am soooooooooooooooooooo LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

I just found this topic this morning and my eyes are burning from so much reading. If you can't " see the light" go the dark side and leave us Outbackers to continue our new found friendships and family. I don't even know the same amount of people in my personal life that I could connect with in one minute and get so many responses of ideas, solutions, and advice, Outback and Non Outback related.

Doug, 
glad you are at the helm, congrats! you definently are the man for the job since Wolfie turned the down the offer (she's keeping it secret-sshhhhhhhhhh). Financial gain? I sure hope so! anyone who dedicates the time you do should have gain. Everyone goes to work, performs, gets paid. The forum is a second job and we all know how much time Doug spends here. If he gets rich, he can pay Wolfie for the property damage last year








As for who is Gilligan? Mrs. PDX! she was standing in a certain spot in their house when Doug gave the clue.
Doug, you deserve a new Outback for your rise in status! 
Tawnya
(ps) Does all this mean that Mrs.PDX will let you use laptop on trips?????


----------



## tdvffjohn

tdvffjohn said:


> We are at the line on this one and of all threads to have to consider a cooling off period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get back to camping dialogue please.
> 
> John
> 
> Yes , this is a mod request, Thank You


----------



## nynethead

After watching this thread for a few days, I wasn't going to comment, but I think I will now.

Doug,

BIG CONGRATULATIONS.

Enough said!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

nynethead said:


> After watching this thread for a few days, I wasn't going to comment, but I think I will now.
> 
> Doug,
> 
> BIG CONGRATULATIONS.
> 
> Enough said!


short and to the point....perfect!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover said:


> .... glad you are at the helm, congrats! you definently are the man for the job since Wolfie turned the down the offer (she's keeping it secret-sshhhhhhhhhh). Financial gain?
> 
> ...If he gets rich, he can pay Wolfie for the property damage last year


Geez, Tawnya, you said you wouldnt't tell him. Now he's gonna pout!







But I do like your thoughts about...uh...remuneration. Hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Dutchy

Way to go , Doug. Thanks for everything Vern.


----------

